

Image carousels: why you shouldn't use them and how to use them the right way - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/image-slider-alternatives/

======
lifeisstillgood
Thank you - I hate those things and am so glad I have a graph to point people
at now.

